# Help with outdoor setup



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

First off, I can get things to grow emersed in a tank. I'm starting to do some crypts and can do hc and some other carpet type plants just fine. What I'm trying to do now is trying to start an emersed setup using just plain old sunlight, something we have lots of here in Hawaii. I've tried a few times and all I get is cooked plants. Humidity is usually around 60-70% or so. Daytime temps are usually 85 or above. I'm wondering where would be the best place to put my emersed culture to harness the most out of natural sunlight. Should I get some shade cloth and put that over my pots? Should I just put the pots under the shade and just let ambient light do its thing? Another thing, would I need to keep a clear cover over my pots or is my relative humidity good enough to keep the plants open air? Any ideas? Tia...


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I have never grown anything emersed but a box with a clear cover in the sun sounds like an oven to me. Can you keep it moist with no cover?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

This thread from TPT may help you with this. I meant to try it last summer, but never got around to it.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

imeridian said:


> This thread from TPT may help you with this. I meant to try it last summer, but never got around to it.


Thanks for the link. I might try something like that if I don't succeed. I got another batch going that gets morning sun and a little late afternoon. I put some shade cloth on it and so far so good. I'll see if that works. Since I'm off from work tomorrow, I'm gonna try a few more pots in different areas and see how they do. Hopefully I find the right combination. At least I got some hc already, growing emersed in a tank, that I can spare for my little experiments.


----------

